# My babies



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Awwww


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Cuteness overload! X x Teresa


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Cute, to date I still haven't hatched out any lutino chicks. Would be nice, but I'm still having some trouble finding them here. Went to the Exotic Animal Expo last year and all the lutinos there looked sick. :/


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*babies*

They are both beautiful! Love your photos!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Lutinos actually aren't very easy to come by here either, now that I think about it. I've only ever seen a few in the pet stores and they all looked old and sick  The next town (45 mins away) has a bird expo every so often, I might go to the next one and see what they have.

When Zoe was a fuzzy baby we thought she was going to be a lutino. I actually really kind of want one now lol.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Here are some more


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous babies! I always look forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks vicki!

I always wish I could ask him this.. Panda, why do you always squint at me?!?! He does it all the freaking time when he looks at me lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

shaenne said:


> Thanks vicki!
> 
> I always wish I could ask him this.. Panda, why do you always squint at me?!?! He does it all the freaking time when he looks at me lol.


Maybe trying to figure out why your feathers are missing?  

Such darling babies!


----------

